# [risolto] makeopts intel atom n280

## polslinux

Secondo voi devo mettere o no -jX nel mio make.conf?

Perchè l'n280 ha:

```
# of Cores   1

# of Threads   2
```

e quindi mi è sorto il dubbio....Last edited by polslinux on Fri Apr 30, 2010 2:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## oRDeX

L'n280, se non sbaglio supporta HT.E` per questo che ti parla di 2Threads.

Questo vuol dire che hai due entità su cui è possibile schedulare job (che siano processori reali o virtuali al SO interessa poco), quindi io metterei tranquillamente un -j3

----------

## cloc3

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> tranquillamente

 

si può osservare anche che l'opzione -jN non altera in alcun modo il prodotto finale della compilazione, ma solo i tempi medi di elaborazione.

la cosa migliore, quindi, sarebbe provare e farsi un po' di statistica.

----------

## oRDeX

Il mio tranquillamente non era riferito ad eventuali problemi con il binario finale, ma solo che non ci dovrebbero essere controindicazioni "pratiche2 nell'usare -j3 con un procio HT.

----------

## polslinux

ok grazie  :Smile: 

provo con -j3

----------

